# GO GITCHA MAMA!!



## citico (May 18, 2004)

A ******* family from the hills of Virginia was visiting the big city and they were in a mall for the first time in their lives.

The father and son were strolling around while the wife shopped. They were amazed by almost everything they saw, but especially by
two shiny, silver walls that could move apart and then slide back together again.

The boy asked, 'Paw, what's at?'

The father (never having seen an elevator) responded, 'Son, I dunno. I ain't never seen anything like that in my entire life, I ain't got no idea'r what it is.

While the boy and his father were watching with amazement, a fat old lady in a wheel chair rolled up to the moving walls and pressed a button. The walls opened and the lady rolled between them into a small room. The walls closed and the boy and his father watched the small circular number above the walls light up sequentially.

They continued to watch until it reached the last number and then the numbers began to light in the reverse order.

Then the silver walls opened up again and a gorgeous, voluptuous 24 year-old brunette woman stepped out and smiled at them both. The father, not taking his eyes off the young woman, said quietly to his son, Boy.................go gitcha mama'.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I'd like to react...but my wife instructed me it was at the risk of being thumped.


----------

